# Elk Tongue



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's the Holiday season, time for some tongue.

Pickled elk tongue:









with some cheese spread:


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll pass.... :shock: but thanks for sharing Goob


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Never had elk tongue....had some deer tongue, not pickled. The liver and also the heart were cooked for us by a guy in the Sierra Club, on a deer hunt just outside of Leeds....surprising, it all tasted pretty good !!

I said no to the brain and eggs though... :O>>:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Never had elk tongue....had some deer tongue, not pickled. The liver and also the heart were cooked for us by a guy in the Sierra Club, on a deer hunt just outside of Leeds....surprising, it all tasted pretty good !!
> 
> I said no to the brain and eggs though... :O>>:


Geeze, growing up I had to clean my plate or sit at the supper table til bedtime. So I was forced to eat some interesting things. We did the brains....with eggs....and mush......kidneys for Kriste's sake.

My dad would say "here, eat these brains, you'll be president some day" or "here, eat these brains and ya won't have to go to college".......ah....haven't made college or the Whitehouse yet 

Elk and deer tongue is similar to beef, moose and caribou are willowy. Tried antelope tongue once and didn't care for it; kinda small to mess with anyway. I get all the elk tongues I want from buds here in town.

I remember when we had a house full of mouths to feed we would buy beef tongue. At that time it was cheap, something they made bologna and hot dogs out of. Now it's 4 bucks a pound.

Good times, good eats.....gotagitbak2wurk


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> My dad would say "here, eat these brains you'll be president some day" or "here, eat these brains and ya won't have to go to college".......ah....haven't made college or the Whitehouse yet


But look where it got you Goob.....all them brains got you a mod job on the UWN !!!

What else could you ask for ?? :-|O|-:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

.45 said:


> What else could you ask for ??


TASTE BUDS?! I have never tried it and don't plan on it anytime soon. Aside from starving to death I don't see myself ever trying this.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> > My dad would say "here, eat these brains you'll be president some day" or "here, eat these brains and ya won't have to go to college".......ah....haven't made college or the Whitehouse yet
> 
> 
> But look where it got you Goob.....all them brains got you a mod job on the UWN !!!
> ...


yep

Hey, for years I cooked squirrels with the heads on and then sucked the brains out. Then I quit drinking and squirrel brains seemed to taste different........?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It looks more like a jar of pickled camel toes. Reminds me of the cadaver lab in anatomy class. YUCK!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Chaser said:


> It looks more like a jar of pickled camel toes.


That's funny. :lol: That's all I'll say about that.

I'd eat that tongue, spinkled with some tabasco sauce of course.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Ive eaten cow tongue. I will have to try elk tongue sometime.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> It looks more like a jar of pickled camel toes. Reminds me of the cadaver lab in anatomy class. YUCK!


 :mrgreen:


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey goob, your a real man if you can stomach that stuff. Looks better on the plate but i still couldn't do it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

yfzduner450 said:


> Hey goob, your a real man if you can stomach that stuff. Looks better on the plate but i still couldn't do it.


Yeah, yeah, tongue is great. If you've had bologna or hot dogs then you've most likely have had hogs' tongue.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> yfzduner450 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey goob, your a real man if you can stomach that stuff. Looks better on the plate but i still couldn't do it.
> ...


Goob Definetly knows what he's talking about here, tongue is an excellent meat, the taste and texture are delightful....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Snack time!! Cleaning the fridge out.

Pickled tongue:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You know Goob, I'm now convinced that you ate several plates of paint chips when you were a kid as well. Shheeeeshhh.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

So what's the recipe? I'll try it sometime. I'm a big fan of heart and liver (had liver and onions last night!) Unfortunately my last heart got into a little scuffle with my 50 cal muzzle and was unrecognizable when I checked the inner workings of that deer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I find it odd that people in these parts find it odd to eat tongue.


Cooked Tongue
1 qt - water
2 - slices of onion
2 - Bay leaves
6 - peppercorns
1/2 tsp - mustard seed
Do not add salt, it will make the skin hard to remove.

Mix spices with water and boil for 5 to 10 minutes.
Reduce heat and add tongue.
Simmer for 2 to 3 hours.
Drain liquid and rinse the tongue in hot water.
While hot, place the tongue in a pan of cold water to help loosen the skin.
Remove the skin.

Cut tongue into 1/4" thick slices. Eat in sandwiches, on crackers or just by itself.
It's delicious pickled too:

Pickled Tongue
Cooked and sliced tongue
1/2 cup - vinegar
1/2 cup - water
1/2 tsp - salt
onion slices
6 - peppercorns

Mix all the ingredients with the tongue slices.
Keep in fridge for 48 hours before eating.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> You know Goob, I'm now convinced that you ate several plates of paint chips when you were a kid as well. Shheeeeshhh.


No, but I used my teeth to pinch my lead split shot onto my fishing line for about 25 years!!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I've never eaten Elk Tounge but I love a good Beef tounge taco from Taco Taco in Ogden. Absolutely delicous!!!! Tounge has a great taste and is very tender.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Chaser said:


> It looks more like a jar of pickled camel toes. Reminds me of the cadaver lab in anatomy class. YUCK!


Its funny when you go back and read a post that you have no recollection of typing, and crack yourself up at your own joke. Its kinda like "that dude has a good sense of humor!" :lol:


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Goob, you inspired me. Every Wednesday a bunch of guys from work go to the street vendors selling tacos around the city building in Ogden. After reading your recipes, especially this post about tongue, it got me in the mood to step out of my comfort zone. Last week, when I stepped up to the cart to order my tacos, I looked at the menu and saw he had tongue tacos. I couldn't say no. It surprised me how tender the meat was. I was expecting a more gristly chewy meat, but the moment I bit into my first taco the meat melted. Thanks for the recipes and inspiring me to step out of the box. I can't wait for the tongue tacos for lunch today.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I also had beef toung tacos the other day in veneral. Taste like beef, soft like poop. Could only eat half of it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Been cleaning the guts out of my freezer and found some elk tongues. 
Man, it's been awhile since I had some tongue.........uh......stop it.










So I'm pickling all of it. Topping the jars full of sliced tongue with a slice of onion, a few peppercorns, garlic cloves, red chili peppers, or a couple juniper berries.










I'll let it sit for a week before I eat it.










More later.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This pickled tongue is 18 months old and tastes great! It's aging like fine wine. The red chiili pepper's still adding some zip and the tongue jelly is to die for.



.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Have you ever made antelope chitlins?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Have you ever made antelope chitlins?


No, but one time I took a 12" long piece of antelope small intestine and tried to use it for sausage casing. It was awlful.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> No, but one time I took a 12" long piece of antelope small intestine and tried to use it for sausage casing. It was awlful.
> 
> .


 :shock:


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I love the thread...


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh my gosh, this thread has me laughing so hard right now, love it! I have had beef tongue but not elk, need to try it sometime.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Tips on skinning tongue:

Don't add salt to water when cooking tongue.

Peel right out of the pot when tongue is cool enough to safely handle.

Slice skin lengthwise, top and bottom and then peel.

If you think you've cooked it too long, cook it a little longer.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

What in the world caused a bump on this thread? Maybe a few tips on the Brain and eggs recipes would liven things up a little, but please, let's not rehash the "sucking the brains out of dead squirrels" part. 'er...maybe we should:smile:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> What in the world caused a bump on this thread? Maybe a few tips on the Brain and eggs recipes would liven things up a little, but please, let's not rehash the "sucking the brains out of dead squirrels" part. 'er...maybe we should:smile:


I miss the "culinary oddities" threads we used to frequently have on here. -Ov-


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Catherder said:


> I miss the "culinary oddities" threads we used to frequently have on here. -Ov-


Me too!! Goob - we need more of your cooking threads!!

One of my all-time favorite has to be the sparrow surprise - https://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/166850-sparrow-surprise.html

The sight of those little legs sticking out of the peppers is fantastic!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I had to explain to fish and game in Montana last year why I only had 1 deer tag and deer, but had a bag with 5 deer tongues in it(I took the unwanted tongues from everyone else in our group).

Tongue is fantastic.....

I think I’m overdue for some antelope tacos de lengua from my Wyoming does this year.

And also agreed, the forum is much better with Goobs recipes on how to cook tongue, or sparrows....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Kwalk3 said:


> I had to explain to fish and game in Montana last year why I only had 1 deer tag and deer, but had a bag with 5 deer tongues in it(I took the unwanted tongues from everyone else in our group).
> 
> Tongue is fantastic.....
> 
> ...


Almost like picking up the liver and hearts out of fresh gut piles.....yum

I do agree that we need more of Goobs culinary delights.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words fellas.

I kinda quit posting recipes when I bailed out of Photobucket....All my recipes were Photobucket-based.....pictorials.

Anyway, I'm busy dating....dating a woman who loves to eat and hates to cook. We had fried elk nuts last week...true love.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Thanks for the kind words fellas.
> 
> I kinda quit posting recipes when I bailed out of Photobucket....All my recipes were Photobucket-based.....pictorials.
> 
> Anyway, I'm busy dating....dating a woman who loves to eat and hates to cook. We had fried elk nuts last week...true love.


This is the content I'm here for.....Seems like nobodies talked about eating nuts for ages around here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Anyway, I'm busy dating....dating a woman who loves to eat and hates to cook. We had fried elk nuts last week...true love.


Hey good for you...you got yourself a nut eater:mrgreen:8)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Only Goob can find a woman like that.....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Hey good for you...you got yourself a nut eater:mrgreen:8)


uh......nevermind


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Pickled elk tongue. My 3rd one for 2020.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Trade ya some chili sauce and salsa for a small jar?:EAT::EAT:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My second pickled elk tongue for 2022.
Simmered in a pot of water with carrots, celery, onion, garlic peppercorns n Bay Leaf.








Put Serrano peppers in this one.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Are you sure you got the tongue? 

I've had beef tongue. It was ok. The cook didn't do a great job. I had planned to eat my last elk's tongue but didn't pack it out. I can't remember why because I did clean the skull out before packing. Hopefully, I'll get one with my bow before season's end. Or a deer. 

Anyhow, do you have a favorite tongue recipe to share?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

rtockstein said:


> Are you sure you got the tongue?
> 
> I've had beef tongue. It was ok. The cook didn't do a great job. I had planned to eat my last elk's tongue but didn't pack it out. I can't remember why because I did clean the skull out before packing. Hopefully, I'll get one with my bow before season's end. Or a deer.
> 
> Anyhow, do you have a favorite tongue recipe to share?


Pickled tongue is my favorite tongue recipe.

I like tongue tacos once in awhile.

Sliced boiled tongue with horseradish is pretty good.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

When we would harvest a cow Elk we would steam the whole head barbacoa style serve it in tacos then we would pull out the tongue and shred it and serve it in tacos also very deliciouse.. muy bueno


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

pollo70 said:


> When we would harvest a cow Elk we would steam the whole head barbacoa style serve it in tacos then we would pull out the tongue and shredd it and serve it in tacos also very deliciouse.. muy bueno


Yeah baby!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah baby!
> View attachment 154248
> 
> View attachment 154249
> ...


 Yes Sir!


----------

